# Food rotation is MUST or option?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do not rotate food. Changing foods was very hard for us the one time we did it because of Peeves. GSD are known for having sensitive digestive tracts and boy is that true. It took me six months to change from one chicken based kibble to another chicken based (but grain free kibble). We do give little tidbits of people food when we have things that are okay for them, but otherwise that is it.

Many years ago with respect to rotating protein sources in foods my vet commented that cats tailor the balance of enzymes they produce to match what is needed to optimally digest the type of protein. I suppose if that is really so for cats it may be so for dogs as well.

If a dog is doing well on a particular food and it is nutritionally complete and highly rated I don't see any reason to rotate.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I have fed my poo the same food for the last... 8 or 9 years. He's healthy as can be for an 11 year old. The only allergy he may have I discovered 3 weeks ago when I tried giving him a raw lamb bone. Then he was really itchy for a week. I gave him a raw chicken neck the other day and he was fine. He does get some table scraps (not many), and he sometimes gets my mom's dog's food if I am over at her house for meal time, and more so lately since I got my 2nd dog, he's been getting bully sticks and raw bones.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ancientman said:


> Is someone feed their dog same food for years?(or entire life of dog)
> 
> I have heard that not rotating food could may cause food allergy but it did not proved yet.
> 
> ...


I think it's just personal choice. I stick to 1 or 2 brands and buy a new "flavor" in that brand each time I buy a bag.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I prefer to feed my animals a wide range of foods, partly because they enjoy them and partly for practical reasons. Anecdotally it would seem that dogs fed on a single food are more prone to dietary issues if their food is changed. Cats innately prefer variety, but if always fed a single food can become very faddy about trying anything else. Manufacturers often vary the ingredients according to cost and availability, so some adaptability is essential. And there are likely to be times when the preferred food is unavailable for one reason or another - I would always want my dogs to be able to dine off eggs or sardines or whatever I could find in the cupboard in an emergency without unpleasant effects!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ancientman said:


> I searched Internet about rotating dog food but just found a lot of myth and personal opinions.


Well that's amazing! Myth and personal opinions on the internet??? Whould'a thunk, eh? 

S'funny tho... the question your're asking is not on the first year curriculum... more like one from a post-grad course... cutting edge stuff. 

But you're in the right place to listen to some cutting edge theory from smart people. One of these days we may know an answer.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh - as far as food allergy. My understanding is that a dog who is predisposed to develop a sensitivity to a food (not necessarily a true allergy, which is actually quite rare) may develop a sensitivity at any point in time and is most likely to develop that sensitivity to a food that they have had repeated, long term exposure to. It's possible, but not guaranteed, that by rotating foods with different ingredients, the dog's body may not have enough exposure to any given food to develop a hypersensitivity to it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Recent human research seems to indicate that early exposure to a food (notably peanuts) reduces the chances of developing an allergic reaction - perhaps we should be looking more carefully at the diet of young puppies?!
Babies Who Eat Peanuts Early May Avoid Allergy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It is my feeling that regular exposure to a wide variety of foods avoids a sensitive stomach. 7 poodles raised this way and never had one with a sensitive stomach. Though hardly a reliable sample size, I am going to keep on doing it because so far it works perfectly.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I guess that goes along with peanut butter in the Kong.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I give my dogs something different every day. There are a few reasons for this. One is that idea about the food allergies, though dogs fed raw don't often develop allergies, so I've been told. So if it's commercial, like it's been said, switching around might help prevent sensitivities or allergies.

Another reason is that chicken, for instance has certain nutrients that another meat doesn't. Beef has some really good properties that chicken lacks. Pork might have something that neither of those other meats have. So, by feeding a wide variety, my dogs are getting all kinds of nutrition. Fish is a good thing to feed once or twice a week, as it has wonderful benefits that other meat doesn't. Too much fish, on the other hand, if it's a species that has thiaminase can be harmful. Thiaminase is an enzyme that binds with thiamine (vit B1) and prevents it's absorption, leading to dastardly consequences. So, my dogs only get sardines or mackerel once or twice a week and a squirt of fish oil the rest of the time. 

When I use to feed commercial, I used some kibble but mostly canned...of premium varieties. (so they are called) And I switched daily from one type of meat to another. Dog foods are pretty similar anyhow.

I think that we humans sometimes create sensitive tummies and food sensitivities by not exposing our dogs early on to a wide variety. (along with over-vaccinating...another story) My dogs have stomachs of lead pretty much. And so far, no allergies or other immune problems.

I just think it's more natural that animals don't eat the same thing every single day if they're out scavenging or hunting. We don't either. Most humans don't eat the same kind of meat, starch or vegetable day in and day out. Variety is the spice of life. :hungry:

Then again, some foods have several meats in them so that is good. When I fed Taste of the Wild, I felt like it was pretty good as it had a lot of different kinds of meat. I don't know really how much meat though. Incidentally, the Poodles would often leave some of their food. They seemed to like the kibble better than the canned. Go figure. lol. On raw, they lick the platter clean.


----------

